
The twelve-factor app is a methodology for building software-as-a-service apps - ubershmekel
https://12factor.net/
======
ezekg
Really, 12 factor is great. I've tried to implement these principles for any
new projects. Back when I worked primarily with WP, I had a 12f setup that
worked quite well believe it or not. Now that I work with Rails + Heroku, a
lot of this is abstracted away and automated.

